# Milling Red Oak



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Howdy All, Just thought I'd post a few pix fer ya'll. Recon I'll get a ribbing for my southern accent LOL. But you'll have that from time to time. The first pic is of red oak blocks, for crane outrigger pads. They are 8"X 8"X 2' Wicked turning blocks LOL.*








*This pic we have moved the mill out of the building so we could use the boomtruck to load this ugly log with. There's no rolling one like this, smoothly anyway.*








*We're winning, bout got it so we can deal with it now.*








*We had to set the mill on unlevel ground, so by the time we got it level, it was too high, but you'll have that from time to time.*


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

That is just way too much fun!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm on the wrong side of the country. : ^ )


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*It is TRULY a BLAST my friend. I get a charge with every single cut. Every log is like opening a new gift. It is the hardest work I have ever enjoyed.*


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Dang, I put this in the wrong place, I ment to put it in woodworking skill and share sorry. *


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Now that is what you call working the wood. How I wish I lived closer, back up the truck and load up that great wood!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

you sound like a little boy and his legos 

Love the "turning" block of wood.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The sawmill owner where I go has just gotten and order for crane pads 8' wide 16' long and 12" thick. All bolted together with 8' long bolts. I think they are going to use reinforcing rod with welded threads on one end and a plate welded on the other.

They have a old one there for a sample. What a monster.

I enjoy watching a sawmill work. Heck I like watching anyone else work.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

I too enjoy sawing timbers. I have a small manual Turner mill. As you say, every log shows you a new face. It is the hardest work i've ever enjoyed. Thanks for the show and tell.

Jimmy


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotta figure a way to do some of this myself!... or chip in to get my FIL a chainsaw mill or somesuch.


----------



## PhilosopherSteve (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, those are some big chunks of oak! You probably need 2 guys just to carry them around.

I agree that sawing into logs is like unwrapping presents. I did 11 oak logs last summer and it should be near useable in a few months (been dyring beside the house since last August). It was great getting under the bark to see a beautiful face on the wood.

It's a lotta work though, especially a heavy wood like red oak. Worth every minute, though.

I'm thinking of getting a good sized shop bandsaw just so I can make smaller boards from better than average firewood logs. Or heading for an Alaskan chainsaw mill.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*I need an Alaskan mill for big logs that wont fit on the mill. Then I could trim the logs to fit EZ'r. Been using a chainsaw but thats alot of work. I don't even take the one's that are too big anymore. 30 inch logs are big enough for me. It starts turning into work with anything bigger than that.*


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you find some places to sell your wood to? I know you could out here, but the transportation cost would make it uneconomical.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Those blocks are too nice to put on the ground. Besides, wouldn't you want your pads wider for better load displacement? The Lucas Portable sawmill would have allowed you to cut the tree on the ground. Of course, I'm not sure how the cost compares to your mill, but I know when I was looking at portable mills that I liked the idea of not having to lift the log onto the mill. I believe the max cut is 12/4 or 8 X 8. I imagine your mill has more flexability when it comes to demintions of lumber.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hi oscorner, These blocks are for erection of the crane only. If they are any bigger the tracks of the crane won't go on. Once the tracks are on, they don't need any pads. I like the Lucas mill's and the petersons, but if I had one of those I wouldn't need my mill building. For those of you that don't know, the mill is my playground. I NEED TO PLAY. 
God Bless You All*


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

O.K., I thought you were using them for stabilizer pads. My mistake. I wasn't trying to mess with your playground (*you're having too much fun there*!), just thought it would have be more economical than that boom truck's cost, especially when you add insurance to the mix.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*OIC, LOL, That boomtruck doesn't belong to me lol. Although I wish it did. I can use about anytime I need to but it's not mine. *


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like a regular production outfit there WB. Soon you will be supplying the entire east coast with wood!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

*Freebie's! Congradulations*...I never had that in my business.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Fuel Fuel Fuel, it all takes that high dollar liquid gold to operate.*


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome looking wood - I am sure everyone is drooling over all that red oak. I would think Wayne could make a couple of pens with those turning blanks! LOL


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hi David, Your web site is cool, all but the browser highjacking, Once you go there you can't go back. That sucks in my world. I know porn sites do that,... so that if you click on a link, you lose everything you were doing because the only way out is to close IE. You built the site so I know, you know, what I'm talking about. I know it piss's me off when this happens and I can't think of any reason that anybody else would like it either. Why do you do that? You aren't going to "make" anybody buy that way. Just trying to give you a heads up. You are taking people away from what they are looking for and from the forums all together. I would be willing to bet the admins would frown on that. Really I'm just trying to let you know incase you don't realize your website is set like that. God Bless*


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Wow David, Let me start by saying I am sorry for that last statement, I just now came back and re-read it and it sounds like I'm being rather nasty. Truly I did not mean to be so harsh, I was just trying to get my point accross. Although I could have done it in a friendlier way. Really, I am sorry, Very poor choice of words.

P.S. I do not go to porn sites, I have followed links that hauled me to them and thats where I have experienced this "Browser Highjacking". Burns me up. 
Randy.*


----------

